# 5 bộ cọ trang điểm đẹp tựa tác phẩm nghệ thuật



## Vũ Thu Hằng (12/6/18)

Các nàng đã biết những bộ cọ trang điểm đẹp chẳng khác nào tác phẩm nghệ thuật chưa?

Bộ cọ trang điểm là dụng cụ luôn hiện diện trên bàn trang điểm của cô gái yêu làm đẹp. Cọ tốt sẽ giúp phần trang điểm trở nên hoàn hảo, lớp nền đều màu, dễ dàng tán phấn mắt hơn… Bên cạnh đầu tư về chất lượng, nhiều thương hiệu cũng rất quan tâm đến thiết kế của cọ. Đây cũng là yếu tố quan trọng giúp các thương hiệu tăng doanh thu và là món quà ý nghĩa dành tặng cho các cô nàng.

Hôm nay, ELLE sẽ cùng bạn điểm qua những bộ cọ trang điểm đẹp mắt, chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn mê mẩn ngay lập tức.

*1. SPECTRUM X DISNEY*
Từ lâu, những bộ cọ cộp mác Spectrum được giới làm đẹp hết mực tin yêu về chất lượng và thiết kế. Tháng năm vừa rồi, Spectrum cho ra mắt dòng sản phẩm tuyệt đẹp hợp tác cùng Disney. Hai nhân vật được mô phỏng kỳ này chính là Ariel và Ursula của bộ phim_ Nàng Tiên Cá_. Từ chiếc túi đựng cọ đến thân cọ và đầu cọ đều mang hình ảnh cổ tích, vô cùng đáng yêu và lý thú. Đặc biệt, bộ sản phẩm này mang thông điệp bảo vệ môi trường, 1% doanh thu sẽ được góp vào Plastic Bank – tổ chức thu gom các vật dụng nhựa ở biển.










*2. PONY EFFECT – MINI MAGNETIC BRUSH SET*
Chắc hẳn cô nàng beauty blogger đình đám Pony không còn quá xa lạ với người Việt. Pony Effect chính là thương hiệu mỹ phẩm của cô nàng đa tài này. Dù “sinh sau đẻ muộn” nhưng Pony Effect đã gây được tiếng vang trong giới làm đẹp. Bên cạnh đó, thương hiệu cũng được biết đến nhiều với bộ cọ trang điểm vô cùng ấn tượng – Mini Magnetic Brush Set. Bộ cọ có tông màu xanh ombre làm chủ đạo. Thiết kế trông đơn giản nhưng vẫn thể hiện được sự sang trọng, hiện đại.




*3. STORYBOOK COSMETICS’ WIZARD WAND MAKEUP BRUSHES*
Nếu bạn là fan “ruột” của bộ truyện Harry Potter thì không nên bộ cọ trang điểm độc đáo này. Các cây cọ được mô phỏng từ cây đũa phép trong Harry Potter. Vì thế, các chi tiết của sản phẩm đều trông rất thực và sắc sảo. Khi sử dụng, bạn sẽ cảm giác nhưng đang vẫy đũa thần và lạc vào thế giới phù thuỷ. Chắc chắn, với bộ cọ này, bạn sẽ thấy việc trang điểm trở nên hấp dẫn hơn rất nhiều lần.

_


Ảnh: Glamour_​



*4. TOO FACED TEDDY BEAR HAIR 5 PIECE BRUSH SET*
Nhắc đến Too Faced, chắc chắn phải nhắc đến các thiết kế mẫu mã vô cùng đẹp mắt. Với bộ cọ trang điểm Too Faced Teddy Bear Hair 5 Piece Brush Set, bạn sẽ cảm nhận ngay vẻ đẹp mộng mơ hấp dẫn. Với tông màu hồng sáng kết hợp vàng, bộ cọ hiện ra như một tuyệt tác. Bên cạnh đó, hoạ tiết trái tim đáng yêu cũng góp phần giúp sản phẩm cuốn hút khó tả. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm này không thí nghiệm trên động vật, thích hợp cho mọi người.




*5. ARTIS BRUSH ELITE GOLD*
Bộ cọ trang điểm Artis được xem là một bước tiến trong ngành làm đẹp. Với thiết kế hoàn toàn mới lạ, loại cọ này giúp việc trang điểm trở nên hoàn mỹ và dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều. Đặc biệt, Artis Brush Elite Gold được đánh giá là bộ cọ đẹp, sắc sảo nhất. Thân cọ trông giống chiếc bàn chải, phần lưng cọ như một tấm gương phản chiếu điệu đà. Vì thế, khi cầm sản phẩm trên tay, bạn sẽ cảm thấy vô cùng lạ lẫm đan xen sự thích thú.




_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

